# 2008 Sierra T-272 RBBS



## diyhunter (Oct 2, 2015)

2008 Sierra by Forest River. Asking $19,500.00 OBO. 2 slide outs, one in the master one in main living. Comes with equalizer hitch, extra 12 v battery, 8750 Watt portable generator. PM me for more info or pictures.


----------

